# SIP Rembrandt



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I know many people here loved Rembrandt just as much as I did and even if they didn't know his name, they knew his picture.

Rembrandt died last night after a long 1.6 years with me, I got him at a local store back in December, 3rd 2012. He was a tiny young fish full of spunk and he's what got me into this whole charade with fish and this forum. If it weren't for him, I don't think I'd be where I am today.

He went through a lot with me and I always felt bad that he was more or less my "test" fishy, he saw me through the bad times when I had no idea what a Cycle was and my good times when I finally learned how to properly plant tanks. I've learned so much through keeping him and I will never ever forget him, my buddy through all this time and my teacher.

Swim in Peace my friend, I hope one day to see you again.

Through a broken heart, I wanted to share pictures of him to honor him and take you through his life with me.

My tiny little pet store fish, just about a month after I bought him and he finally started to eat!


I didn't even know what HM was at this point but I knew he was something special and beautiful.


With some kinks in his fins I grew to love him so very much.


I learned about fin biting and how after two weeks of seeing his neighbor, he finally settled down and started to regrow his fins.


I learned to not push those PetSmart cup lid tabs down to the water or otherwise a fish is liable to bump his head on it...:roll:


I also learned just how fast a fish can heal given the proper care.


And how silly he could be sometimes.


But most importantly, how quickly one little fish can swim his way into your heart and stay there forever.


My huge tailed...


Perfect Mustard Gas...


Mr. Blue Lips


I know it's not real but I'd like to think that these last few pictures he gave me just a couple day's ago was his way of trying to cheer me up for Aero's death just this past Saturday.




Goodbye, Farewell, and Amen
-Benjamin Franklin "Hawkeye" Pierce (M*A*S*H)

Also an honorable mention to my PK Aero, a true Rainbow of a Fish.
April 24, 2013-August 9th, 2014


And Hawkeye (Named for Marvel's Hawkeye) a PetCo baby VT, named for his purple toned color. A vicious but lovable fish.
August 18th, 2013-August 14th, 2014


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your fish lil  I know how it feels too lose a special fish and were all here too support and help you. SIP remmy, aero, and hawkeye, you will surely be missed.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness noooo!!! I will miss him as well <3


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

SIP, fish babies.

I am so sad to hear of your loss.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

SIP pretty fish...


----------



## elledreen (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry, he was very beautiful  and I can see he brought you a lot of joy! The way you talked about him reminded me of my first betta, Alpha, who I lost to dropsy. He was sort of my test fish too, I knew very little about bettas when I first got him and my first visit to this site was when I was trying to find out how to treat his dropsy. He was a regular old petsmart VT (didn't even know what a VT was back then!) and he lived 2 long, happy years. He was probably the largest betta fish I have ever seen, he was about as big as my palm! He died 1.5 years ago and even today I miss his big personality, he was truly very special to me. After he passed away it was a long time before I got another betta, but I was a far better keeper after having loved and lost Alpha.

It's very apparent Rembrandt was really special to you, and he was one lucky fish to have you as a caretaker. It is hard to lose them, but we are always grateful for the happiness these little guys bring throughout their lives. SIP Rembrandt!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe im sorryxc s.i.p.!:,(


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for all the kind comments everyone. It's been a long 24 hours and an even longer week. I hope to get a nice plant that I can bury the three in together and let the plant flourish. Normally I'd just throw the fish in the garbage (I have a thing about not burying fish in the yard since I don't want to infect my water system, chances are slim but I'd rather not take the chance. Plus we have plenty of wildlife that would love a fresh meal :-/) but these three are very special to me, especially Rembrandt.

Thank you elledreen, it made me smile a little bit


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Aww, not Rembrandt! D: I'm so sorry for your loss, lil. I know he was your favorite and really special to you. SIP.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss  Rembrandt's fins were really awesome.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.  He will be greatly missed by all of us. A true icon! Everyone knew who Rembrandt was. SIP


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear about Remmy; I know how hard it is to lose a friend. I know you know this already, but you gave Remmy, Aero, and Hawkeye the best lives they could have possibly lived and they were pampered, happy fish with you. While they were just a small part of your life, you were their WHOLE lives, and you know how good you made those lives for them. <3

SIP little guys.


----------



## Kyte (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, so very sorry for your loss. I was only noticing him on your profile picture some days ago and thinking how beautiful he was. Thoughts with you. He was loved.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that Rembrandt is no longer with you  It is obvious that he was very special to you, and even more obvious that you gave him a wonderful life. There is never anything that can be said to truly make a loss easier, but you should know that Rembrandt was one lucky fish to have you as an owner.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry, it's really hard to lose a good friend. He was very beautiful.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh, lil. I'm so sorry. I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

So sorry, Lil. He was a beautiful fish and nothing will ever replace him. Thank you for sharing him with us. We will miss him too.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh man. So sorry for the loss of your fish. He was really really beautiful.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

SIP little Rembrandt, Aero, and Hawkeye. So sorry for your loss Lilnaugrim


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

my goodness, losing 3 fish that close is tough; I had a rough month of June in that regard myself. Hopefully the next stretch of time for you is kind, and you find more fish that can benefit from your experience, like so many others in here (including mine).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I ended up losing mother of my spawn; Silhouette (most likely from stress of breeding) and my girl who was supposed to be mother; Isis as well just a few days ago. I can't even count how many fish I've lost this month on my fingers AND toes :-/

Some of them died because of their age, others stress that I couldn't help and others I believe died from my soil being anaerobic (NPT soil based tank). It sucks but I'm trying to fix it as fast as I can so I don't lose any more fish to this :-(


----------

